# Dark Rock Pro und Dark Rock Advanced "Reloaded"?



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Hi, Stefan,
sag mal, hast du Informationen, bzw. kannst du erzählen, ob es von den beiden Kühlern demnächst eine neue Revision am Markt erscheinen wird?
Z.B. den Dark Rock Pro mit 140mm Lüfter und daher auch einen Ticken größer?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Juni 2011)

Bevor Ste*f*an was schreibt, schiebt Ste*ph*an noch eine Antwort ein. 
Der Dark Rock Pro C2 war (zusammen mit vielen anderen neuen Be-quiet-Kühlern) bereits auf der Computex zu sehen: Computex: Be quiet zeigt neue CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Netzteile - Video-Update - netzteil, lüfter, computex, kühler, be quiet


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Sehr schick. 

Wieso finde ich sowas nie auf der Main?  

Gibts denn schon Details zu den neuen Kühlern? Sind nur größere Lüfter verbaut oder hat sich auch an der Konstruktion was geändert?


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

Ich finde, der C1 sieht optisch hochwertiger aus als der C2 wegen der  Abdeckung  in gebürstetem Aluminium (bzw. -Optik?). Naja, hauptsache die Kühlleistung stimmt 

Kann man den äußeren Lüfter gegen einen größeren  tauschen? Dürfte die Kühlleistung nochmal etwas erhöhen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hi, Stefan,
> sag mal, hast du Informationen, bzw. kannst du erzählen, ob es von den beiden Kühlern demnächst eine neue Revision am Markt erscheinen wird?
> Z.B. den Dark Rock Pro mit 140mm Lüfter und daher auch einen Ticken größer?


Ja, da haben wir was auf der Computex vorgestellt. Du kannst dir ja mal mein neues Album anschauen, auf das ich gestern auch im NT Diskussionsthread verlinkte 



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde, der C1 sieht optisch hochwertiger aus als der C2 wegen der  Abdeckung  in gebürstetem Aluminium (bzw. -Optik?). Naja, hauptsache die Kühlleistung stimmt
> 
> Kann man den äußeren Lüfter gegen einen größeren  tauschen? Dürfte die Kühlleistung nochmal etwas erhöhen.
> 
> Grüße --- Softy


Hallo Softy

Eigentlich haben die C2 auch weiterhin die schwarze Platte auf dem Kühler. Einzig die Lüfter sind etwas gewachsen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde, der C1 sieht optisch hochwertiger aus als der C2 wegen der  Abdeckung  in gebürstetem Aluminium (bzw. -Optik?). Naja, hauptsache die Kühlleistung stimmt



Die Abdeckung ist der Kaufgrund Nr. 1 bei mir. Der Kühler muss einfach hochwertig aussehen, wie aus einem Stück gefräst.
Der Silver Arrow mag etwas besser kühlen, aber das Teil sieht potthässlich aus und dann noch die Lüfter in dieser komischen Farbe, bäh.. geht ja mal gar nicht. 



Softy schrieb:


> Kann man den äußeren Lüfter gegen einen größeren  tauschen? Dürfte die Kühlleistung nochmal etwas erhöhen.



Bei der erste Serie geht das nicht, liegt daran, dass die Silent Wings etwas speziell sind, an den Halteklammern passen keine anderen Lüfter ran.
Und bevor du fragst, nein, ich weiß nicht, ob es von BeQuiet mal LED Lüfter und sowas geben wird. Da musst du den Experten über mir fragen. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Ja, da haben wir was auf der Computex vorgestellt. Du kannst dir ja mal mein neues Album anschauen, auf das ich gestern auch im NT Diskussionsthread verlinkte



Ich bin doch so selten im NT Diskussionsthread, da übersieht man schon mal die eine oder andere Seite. 
Sind das denn jetzt die absolut gleichen Kühler, nur mit größeren Lüftern oder habt ihr technisch auch was verändert?
Wie groß sind die Kühler z.B.?



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben die C2 auch weiterhin die schwarze Platte auf dem Kühler. Einzig die Lüfter sind etwas gewachsen.



Der Dark Rock hat die Abdeckplatte, die anderen, neuen nicht.
Stellt sich für mich die Frage, wieso nicht?
Kostenfrage?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung ist der Kaufgrund Nr. 1 bei mir. Der Kühler muss einfach hochwertig aussehen, wie aus einem Stück gefräst.


Dann sind die Dark Rock Pro Kühler wie für dich gemacht 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der erste Serie geht das nicht, liegt daran, dass die Silent Wings etwas speziell sind, an den Halteklammern passen keine anderen Lüfter ran.
> Und bevor du fragst, nein, ich weiß nicht, ob es von BeQuiet mal LED Lüfter und sowas geben wird. Da musst du den Experten über mir fragen.


Nun, das hängt ganz davon ab, von welchem Kühler du sprichst.
Bei dem Dark Rock Pro ist es mit dem beiliegenden Montagematerial keine Montage eines Standardlüfters möglich. Aber mal ehrlich: warum solltest du hier einen Standardlüfter montieren wollen?
OK, du könntest 2 unserer Dark Wings Lüfter montieren wollen 

Bei dem Dark Rock Advanced liegen aber Klammern für Standardlüfter bei.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin doch so selten im NT Diskussionsthread, da übersieht man schon mal die eine oder andere Seite.
> Sind das denn jetzt die absolut gleichen Kühler, nur mit größeren Lüftern oder habt ihr technisch auch was verändert?
> Wie groß sind die Kühler z.B.?


guggsu hier 

Was wir alles geändert haben, außer dem Lüfter, möchte ich aber gerade nicht sagen, hier wirst du dich überraschen lassen müssen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock hat die Abdeckplatte, die anderen, neuen nicht.
> Stellt sich für mich die Frage, wieso nicht?
> Kostenfrage?


Ähm, die Dark Rock haben diese Platte.
Die anderen natürlich nicht, aus naheliegenden Gründen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Dann sind die Dark Rock Pro Kühler wie für dich gemacht



Deswegen habe ich auch beide, der Pro im Spielerechner und der Advanced im Office Rechner. 
Allerdings kommen die Heatpipes des Kühler dem Kühler aufm Mainboard recht nahe. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, das hängt ganz davon ab, von welchem Kühler du sprichst.
> Bei dem Dark Rock Pro ist es mit dem beiliegenden Montagematerial keine Montage eines Standardlüfters möglich. Aber mal ehrlich: warum solltest du hier einen Standardlüfter montieren wollen?



Weiß ich nicht, musst du Softy fragen, wieso er den abbauen will.
Aber andererseits wären Silent Wings mit LEDs oder durchsichtige Silent Wings nicht schlecht. 
Oder halt die neuen Dark Wings, die, so denke ich mal, die neuen Top Produkte in dem Bereich darstellen.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> OK, du könntest 2 unserer Dark Wings Lüfter montieren wollen



Wäre eine Alternative. Dazu dann gleich die nächste Frage, wieso sitzen die nicht auf den neuen Dark Rock Kühlern?



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Bei dem Dark Rock Advanced liegen aber Klammern für Standardlüfter bei.



Öhm, ist mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was wir alles geändert haben, außer dem Lüfter, möchte ich aber gerade nicht sagen, hier wirst du dich überraschen lassen müssen



Die Bilder habe ich inzwischen gesehen, ist aber jetzt nichts Neues bei, die kenne ich praktisch so von Stephans Link.

Das video ist aber sehr gut. Die neuen Dark Power gefallen mir, mit dem Gummirand, eine sehr interessante Idee.
Kannst du denn schon sagen, wann die neuen Dark Power in den Handel kommen?


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte zwar auch reges Interesse an dem Kühler habe mich dann aber dagegen entschieden da ich mehrfach gelesen habe das "AMD Mainboard" sich krümmen. Wird dieses bei den neuen Kühlern nicht mehr der Fall sein sprich gibt es eine bessere Halterung?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Tolive

Die Krümmung bei AMD Mainboards ist noch im Rahmen der Spezifikation der Boards und nicht bedenklich. Was du gelesen hast, ist dabei ziemlich übertrieben, du könntest also bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Wenn du einen nach rechts/links blasenden Kühler hättest, wäre der Dark Rock PRO die Wahl für dich, bei oben/unten solltest du zum Advanced greifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Mainboards sind sehr flexibel, wenn sie etwas "gebogen" werden, hat das keine Auswirkungen.

Das hier ist richtig verbogen, aber lief auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Ich sage ja nicht dass es bedenklich ist, es ist aber schon recht unschön wenn sich sein Mainboard krümmt. Besonders da dieses bei den intel Mainboards ja so gut wie gar nicht auftreten soll.
[/FONT]


----------

